# Another Newbie



## NeilW (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi All,

Bought a TTS Roadster this week Ibis White, 19" 7-arm Alloys, Nav+, GSM, and a few other bits and can not wait to pick it up next weekend.

Had 4 Imprezas prior to this and looking forward to getting in an Audi.

Learnt so much already thanks to this forum!!

Cheers.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome, next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

